# New Print head or new Printer?



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

I may need a new print head and in searching for one I see the costs range from $699 to $900. 

Why couldn't I just buy a regular working printer of the same model for half that price and just rip the print head out? What am I missing here?

Here is one straight from Epson for $349
EPSON Stylus Photo R2000 Inkjet Printer - Refurbished - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Why don't you buy a regular working printer and just use it instead?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

SuicideCharley said:


> I may need a new print head and in searching for one I see the costs range from $699 to $900.
> 
> Why couldn't I just buy a regular working printer of the same model for half that price and just rip the print head out? What am I missing here?
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have a problem doing this just as long as the print head matches. To my knowledge, the only print heads that are truly modified from the original print head are used for eco-solvent inks.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I will be buying an entire printer. At least I'll have an entire batch is spare parts!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Epson.com clearance center has both the r2000 and r2880 refurbished for $349 right now. That would be the best price you'll find.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Epson.com clearance center has both the r2000 and r2880 refurbished for $349 right now. That would be the best price you'll find.
> 
> Thank you,
> Andy


Thanks Andy, I did see this and it appears as though you're right on the price. BTW, I was able to figure out the print head removal (cleared all the clogs except for the whites)


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Andy - (or anyone else for that matter) is there a cross reference for compatible print heads for the R2000? For example can a print head for the R3000 or R1900 be used?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

R1900, R2000, R2880 will work.

R2000 and R2880 are the 2 that are still in production and easy to find.


----------



## Jihunco (Feb 17, 2012)

yes. buy refur.. that will be best solution.. 

and, you will not have problem..


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

SCORED!!!! Got a new in the box printer (R1900) for $100!!! Local craigslist. What luck! Thanks everyone!


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

CORRECTION its an 1800, will it work? Probably not eh?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> R1900, R2000, R2880 will work.
> 
> R2000 and R2880 are the 2 that are still in production and easy to find.



CORRECTION its an 1800, will it work? Probably not eh?


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

It will work. R1800 and R1900 are pretty much the same printer.All use the DX5.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

SuicideCharley said:


> CORRECTION its an 1800, will it work? Probably not eh?


The biggest difference between the 1800 and 1900 is the print head (there's a few others). The 1900 has a teflon coated head that works better with this ink, but for $100, you can't go wrong.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

So I got my new print head installed last night. Before I replaced it I made sure it wasn't clogged up. First test print I got MUCHO banding. I figure this was air in the lines?

I kept getting EMPTY INK lights and couldn't clear them to test more prints. It got late and I gave up, probably tried for two hours to clear the blinking EMPTY INK lights. Anyone know a trick to help with this?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm assuming you know this, but just in case you don't, the empty ink lights wouldn't be head related.

Outside of that, with a print head pulled out of a printer, I'd probably push flushing solution or ammonia through the head before installing to ensure it was firing 100%. You would use it in a syringe with tubing that can attaching to the print head needles on top and gently push through. You can use an ammonia and distilled water 50/50 mix. Make sure the syringe is clean before attempting.

What you are looking for is a steady stream of liquid that creates a wall of fluid with no breaks. If there are breaks, it would indicate head clogs. Keep gently pushing and you may be able to get the nozzles to break open.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes I was able to flush it clean with a steady stream in each of the ink ports on my new print head. Just can't figure out why the empty ink lights won't clear.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

That would be in the ink chip set themselves. I'm not sure how they configure your machine, but the chips or chipboard would most likely need replaced.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

JeridHill said:


> That would be in the ink chip set themselves. I'm not sure how they configure your machine, but the chips or chipboard would most likely need replaced.


Well they've been doing this since I got the machine and I usually remove and replace whichever one blinks empty. That usually does the trick but I can't seem to make that work now.

I wonder if there is a way to know if the chip board is bad. I have the one that came with the printer I just bought. They look to be the same, could I just try that one maybe?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

The status monitor is stating "Ink Cartridges Can't Be Recognized" There are only two the 4th and 5th from the left. Wondering why it would only be those two not recognized.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

What printer are you using? Are you using cartridges with the ink chips on them or dampers? If dampers, then there would be somewhere in the system that ink chips are located. If cartridges, the chips are on the cartridges themselves.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

The chips are on the cartridge carriers, cartridge is inserted into the blue carriage, chip is on the carriage. I've got it down to one last cartridge showing up as "Empty" now. I just keep pulling them and plugging them back in. Been at it for an hour now....


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I've seen chipsets for the R1900 where they didn't work well together. Pulling them out and putting them back in to try to achieve contact. Then you are down to one more, pull it out and put it back in and 3 more go off. It could be the chipset themselves, do you have spare cartridges?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

JeridHill said:


> Pulling them out and putting them back in to try to achieve contact. Then you are down to one more, pull it out and put it back in and 3 more go off. It could be the chipset themselves, do you have spare cartridges?


Haha, this is exactly what's going on. I just switched the carriage out with one that isn't lighting up to see if that's the root of the problem, and BAM 3 more lit up. I do not have spare cartridges.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

What I would try on cartridges I've used in the past was to pull them all out and push the ink button again after I pulled them out. They would all read empty, then hit the ink button, put them back in and push down firmly on the side the chip is on. Then hit the ink button again and see what happens. I used to sell CISS for the R1900 and scrapped it pretty quickly because of the constant issues I personally dealt with and some of my customers began to experience. I nixed it pretty quick.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah MAN! This is so much FUN!! Now I'm back to 5 empties lol!


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

JeridHill said:


> You shouldn't have a problem doing this just as long as the print head matches. To my knowledge, the only print heads that are truly modified from the original print head are used for eco-solvent inks.


Hi, so if the original print head is only for what ink?

eco-solvent ink is only for after modified? can u tell me more on this. 

thank you and sorry because I am just new here.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The print head can handle the inks, it's the material used for sealing the top assembly to the electronics of the print head that cause the problem. So the modified head is more removing the top assembly and replacing it with one that is capable of handing the eco-solvent inks without causing a break down.


----------

